# [SOLVED] Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork



## badgerdds (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All

I'm having major probs with my net..

Just three days ago, all of a sudden, my net drops off every 20secs like clockwork, only affecting the wireless. 

I bought a new router yesterday to see if that would help, but it hasn't. At the moment, my router is connected to the modem, and my computer upstairs is running through the wireless connection from the router (not the modem) - though it makes no difference the problem happens with either. 

My router is a NetGear N600 Wireless Dual Band... and my modem is a NetGear Rangemax wireless 

My computer is running Windows 7 and has a Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

(im connecting to my network via the 2.4ghz... not the 5ghz)

I've tried doing the whole, ipconfig/ release, etc but that hasn't helped.

I've tried using the router on different channels, 3, auto, 13, 14, 11, etc - not helping

I thought it might be the cordless phones in the house, but i switched them all off and removed the batteries and it still happens

I'm completely at a loss! 

please if someone could through some ideas or suggestions my way ill love you forever 

Thank you all for any help


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

Try turning off the wireless security on the network (temporarily). I'm fairly sure WPA security keys are issued for a certain amount of time. Maybe there's a glitch getting new encryption keys. The key would then expire and no new key would be resolved. If wired connections are not affected than DHCP (the mechanism handing out IP addresses) is likely not the cause.

I can't think of anything else which would be so predictable.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

Welcome to TSF,

I think that your Modem is also a Router. 
Pls provide us an ipconfig /all output of one computer wired to the Modem and another one wireless connected to your network. Instructions can be found in this Sticky:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

This Article might help you add and setup your second router:
Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## badgerdds (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

@ Threephi - thanks, I will try that today

@ 2xg - see below the IP config from the computer connect wirelessly :

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : badger-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-1F-E2-F6-EF
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3849:924c:98ed:4905%16(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 November 2011 07:23:44
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 November 2011 07:23:45
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385883935
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-04-8E-FF-6C-62-6D-BF-B5-9C

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-BF-B5-9C
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:44:1bf5:abf6:6f9b(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::44:1bf5:abf6:6f9b%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8D0212A1-9AAB-4175-BC50-17D270AFB33E}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{15B9C182-0F3C-4635-8F57-31C61EE40475}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
I will paste the wired one in a moment.....


----------



## badgerdds (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Home>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NEWPC070207
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Ada
pter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-36-87-F9
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::84ac:c472:692a:c7ff%8(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 November 2011 07:30:45
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 November 2011 07:30:45
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333211
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-5B-D0-F2-00-19-DB-36-87-F9
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{23A2619B-32FB-42D5-B965-19025A0A5
81D}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Home>
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

Thanks for the output. They seem to be all in one subnet bec both devices are Netgear.
Is the last one wired to the Modem?
Can you pls post another ipconfig /all while your computer is wired directly to the N600?
If it comes out on the same subnet you will then disable the DHCP on the second router and following the instructions from the Article link that I gave you in Post 3.


----------



## badgerdds (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

Hi, thanks for your feedback - I will try that and let you know how it turns out

Again, thank you very much for looking into this for me


----------



## badgerdds (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi drops off every 20secs like clockwork*

Hi - so after much searching, found out what was causing it - the power saving option on my NIC had been turned on - probably due to an update - that's why it was dropping!

Thank you all for your help


----------

